# Payza - Funds being withheld by Ultralight Financial Services



## Coastercraze (Dec 1, 2013)

> We are unable to complete any requests to withdraw or transfer these funds at this time, as they are currently being withheld by Ultralight Financial Services, formerly known as Obopay Inc., a licensed U.S. money transmitter of which Payza was an agent.
> 
> Please contact Ultralight FS to request access your funds. Additionally, you may wish to contact your state regulator, the details of which are listed below:


Strongly recommended that you disable Payza if you haven't already.


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 1, 2013)

Those crazy people... disabled.


----------



## danni (Dec 1, 2013)

> *FOR PAYZA CUSTOMERS:*
> 
> *The notification provided on Payza's website concerning funds you have on deposit with Payza is false and misleading.  Ultralight FS (formerly known as Obopay) does not have any funds belonging to Payza or Payza's customers.  Any  claims for funds should be directed to Payza where your account was established and admi*


On their website


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 1, 2013)

http://community.payza.com/discussion/169/us-funds-frozen-ultralight-fs-obopay-inc-issue#latest



> _Attention MH Pillars dba Payza customers:
> 
> UltraLight FS terminated our relationship with MH Pillars dba Payza in early June, 2013. The US Department of Homeland Security subsequently seized all MH Pillars dba Payza money on deposit with UltraLight FS. If we receive additional information from the US Department of Homeland Security we will publish to our website. _


_a longer article here: http://www.patrickpretty.com/2013/11/28/conflicting-reports-over-staus-of-u-s-payza-funds-frozen-withheld-by-vendor-seized-by-department-of-homeland-security/_


----------



## Francisco (Dec 1, 2013)

Were they transferring money for pharmacy's again?

Francisco


----------



## Damian (Dec 1, 2013)

I wasn't aware that anyone still used Payza. I thought that after it went Alertpay->Payza and started sucking worse than it did when it was Alertpay, that everyone stopped using it. TIL.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 1, 2013)

Damian said:


> I wasn't aware that anyone still used Payza. I thought that after it went Alertpay->Payza and started sucking worse than it did when it was Alertpay, that everyone stopped using it. TIL.


Honestly they always came off as "A bit better rep than LR but not by much". In the end I always grouped them. We tried to accept funds from them when they were AlertPay but they gave us the longest run around over it.

Francisco


----------



## Patrick (Dec 2, 2013)

They've had so much issues since MH took over and before take over as well, haven't touched them since.


----------



## mitgib (Dec 5, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Honestly they always came off as "A bit better rep than LR but not by much". In the end I always grouped them. We tried to accept funds from them when they were AlertPay but they gave us the longest run around over it.
> 
> 
> Francisco


You've been adverse to anyone but PayPal and CC's, you won't go broke making life easier for your clients, but I've been bit by most of the alternative gateways being too accommodating, Payza had been a wild ride at times, but filled a need for those in Pakistan for me

I still have about $600 frozen in Payza, so more than nothing, but a hit I will live through.


----------



## BuzzzHost (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so glad I stopped using this provider. I had them when they use to be called "AlertPay"

===

Im strictly AuthorizeNET now.


----------

